# Mo Taylor remains on the IR (trade scenarios)



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Now that his "flu" is better, he seems to have a case of plantar fascitis. I don't believe any of this, we already known JVG likes to send players in his dog house to the IR (Nachbar) and with Padgett playing well off the bench I think it's going to be very hard for Taylor to see PT. 

As the trade deadline nears, Dawson is only going to push harder to get rid of Taylor. I can think of alot of East Coast teams that could use his offense in the post. He may not be playing well this season, but he is definitely a player who is capable of getting 15 and 7 through isolation plays in 30 mpg. Despite his weak defense I think this can be appealing to teams that have trouble scoring (and some bad contracts) like New Jersey, New York and Portland. Right now, I'm not looking to get anything useful in return for Mo T, but getting rid of his contract would be a huge plus for the Rockets.

Trade #1

*New York* sends:
Anfernee Hardaway 

*Houston* sends:
Maurice Taylor
Clarence Weatherspoon

I would prefer Tim Thomas to Hardaway, but Hardaway will be easier to trade for as he desperately wants out of New York and has a bigger contract. Still, Penny will be a huge $15.7 million expiring deal next year and this can definitely bring the Rockets something. The Knicks will have the expiring contracts of Weatherspoon and Thomas next year ($19 million) to put together a deal. Isiah Thomas may be desperate to add more talent to his team but I doubt he is going to trade away Hardaway's _and_ TThomas's contracts next year and take on a salary hit.

Trade #2

*New Jersey* sends:
$9 million trade exception
Ron Mercer

*Houston* sends:
Maurice Taylor

A no-brainer for the Rockets, but the Nets will have to decide whether Taylor will be enough of a factor to push them into the playoffs this season. I think he will do great alongside Jason Kidd, should boost their scoring average by 5 or 6 ppg. 

Trade #3

*Portland* sends:
Derek Anderson
2nd round draft pick

*Houston* sends:
Maurice Taylor

I don't like this trade at all, as the contracts are identical and Derek Anderson is one of the worst SG's in the league, but it could be something the Rockets look at. DA can do a decent job shooting treys and will be good in transition. Hopefully Dawson doesn't pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just what we need, another washed up superstar!! But I actually like Penny, I think he can still bring us some scoring off the bench, and clearing the big cap is a huuuuge plus.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Hardaway for Mo T and Spoon... suppose anything to get rid of our trash and clearing up cap space. At least Penny will get more PT than those two combined most likely if the trade does proceed. 

From watching the game Knicks vs Cavs today, the commentators were saying that Hardaway DIDN'T want out of NY. He's also injury prone. 33yrs old.... a bit too young for us??


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 33yrs old.... a bit too young for us??


:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> From watching the game Knicks vs Cavs today, the commentators were saying that Hardaway DIDN'T want out of NY.


I don't think it matters, Isiah views Penny as a tradeable asset and nothing else.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1983470



> I'm hearing ...
> 
> 
> That Houston and Portland have discussed a Maurice Taylor-for-Derek Anderson swap. ...


:upset: Like I said, don't like this trade but knew it would be discussed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ohh please no, last thing we need is a streaky shooter who opts to shoot first and pass second....


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> ohh please no, last thing we need is a streaky shooter who opts to shoot first and pass second....


and the last thing Portland needs is another PF who doesn't play D and doesn't pass. I really don't understand why either team would do this unless they feel addition by subtraction works....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> He's also injury prone. 33yrs old.... a bit too young for us??


Yes, Penny's age can't meet Rockets qualification.

see also my post Rockets qualification.

We can give you Cliff and D Davis for Yao and TMac.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

If we trade for Penny, he will probably start an uproar because he will be wanting to fight McGrady for the #1 on their jersey

I really like a Mo Taylor for Derek Anderson trade. Anderson was GREAT in San Antonio, and just doesent belong in the craphole that is Portland. That team is a mess


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> If we trade for Penny, he will probably start an uproar because he will be wanting to fight McGrady for the #1 on their jersey


No contest


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Penny just ruined the Knicks against Sac. They were up by 7 points with like a minute left and Penny lost it for them. I think he still believes he has it in him to be a good player, but I'm afraid he's wrong.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Mo. for Shareef?*



> Shareef Abdur-Rahim, who was placed on the injured list Jan. 7 following elbow surgery, has been the subject of numerous deals. It's unlikely he will ever play again for the Trail Blazers.
> 
> The same might be true for Derek Anderson. Once considered a role model for good behavior, Anderson told the Oregonian that he feels "lost in the shuffle ... like I'm out of this whole organization."
> 
> ...


LINK 

If CD can get this done(Mo+Spoon+some draft pick for Shareef),¡_¡_ 
some ppl might argue he is not as good as B4 or his salary is too high,but C'Mon,it won't hurt to get Shareef anyway, we can just waive him if he won't be solid.

the thing is,will the GM of blazers be as foolish as CD?:grinning:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Mo. for Shareef?*



> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> LINK
> 
> If CD can get this done(Mo+Spoon+some draft pick for Shareef),¡_¡_
> ...


I think the article is saying that Portland will trade *Derek Anderson* to Houston, and then see what they can get for Abdur-Rahim elsewhere. Mo T and Weatherspoon for an expiring contract is too good to be true.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Mo. for Shareef?*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the article is saying that Portland will trade *Derek Anderson* to Houston, and then see what they can get for Abdur-Rahim elsewhere. Mo T and Weatherspoon for an expiring contract is too good to be true.


oh,u r right.:shy: Geez,i read the chinese translated article which said"Houston might trade Mo for SAR" and found the original english article through the link in that chinese translated one but didn't pay enough attention to it.:shy:


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Shucks. I would love to see Shareef as starting PF and Juwan as backup. Shareef would have been a consistent rebounding and scoring PF for us :yes:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Taylor on 610*

Taken from CF.net:



> They asked him whether he is bothered by the lack of playing time and being on the IL even though he is healthy.
> 
> Taylor : No i am not really bothered. I know i have been playing well in practice but it's not me it's more of a team thing. I don't think it has to do so much with me rather just the team. They are playing well so that might be the reaston
> 
> ...


Great spirit, Mo. The writing appears to be written on the wall, Les is doing all he can to get rid of Taylor.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this Mo for DA trade looks imminent.



> "Houston wants me," Anderson said. "That's what I've heard. If Houston wants me and these guys aren't going to play me, why don't they trade me?"





> "I like the way our three-guard rotation is playing out right now," coach Maurice Cheeks said, referring to Van Exel, Stoudamire and Sebastian Telfair. "That's not to say D.A. won't get a chance to play. But I like the way our guards are playing."


link


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't know about this trade man..DA seems arrogant


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Taylor and Mutombo for SAR

Blazers will take it !!

Spoon can play C.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

No way am I trading Dike. He may be old, but he's a great back up center, probably the best backup center in the league. He's already managed 15 rebounds in 20 mins, double digit points in a half (against suns). Some team's starting centers aren't even capable of doing any in an entire game


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Despite his weak defense I think this can be appealing to teams that have trouble scoring (and some bad contracts) like New Jersey, New York and Portland. Right now, I'm not looking to get anything useful in return for Mo T, but getting rid of his contract would be a huge plus for the Rockets.


I just can' believe Isiah is so... stupid. not to mention the trade for malik rose.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

is taylor really injured? or just on the IL cause he sucks?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> is taylor really injured? or just on the IL cause he sucks?


He has been healthy for 3 weeks now. He just cldnt work his into rotation.


And to think, we also GOT a2nd rounder in the deal!



> The Rockets made the point guard move early in the day, landing Mike James for Reece Gaines and two second round draft picks, then followed that up with a salary dump, shipping Mo Taylor to the Knicks for Moochie Norris, Vin Baker and a second-round draft pick. It was incorrectly reported by ESPN that the Rockets would be giving up a first-round pick in the Taylor deal, but not only do they not give up that pick, but they get a second-rounder from the Knicks.


----------

